# Hav color genetics.....



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a little random, but what do we know about Hav color genetics?

ok, so here is what Im looking for(and havnt found online)......

now, I took biology two years ago, but can't remeber the correct name for the life of me, the charts, they look like four square blocks, have parent's colors. so, a black dog out of two black parents would be BB, and a black dog with one black/one chocolate dog would be Bb, so theoretically, if bred, and four pups resulted, they would all be black, BB, BB, BB, Bb.....do you have an idea of what Im saying? Its sort of a personal project, but I would really appreciate any info on the topic, including dominant/recessive colors, and if there are dominat/recessive markings(irish pied, parti, solid, etc)

Thanks so much!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

http://www.mts.net/~mckay55/inherit.html

This is a lot more complex than the little diagrams we did with peas in biology, but maybe it will help!

I can't remember the name of the diagrams either.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*now I remember why my major is art!*

Holy cow...that is a lot of variables...no wonder they come in all colors of the rainbow.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

The little boxes are called Punnet Squares.... no, I am not a geneticist but I stayed in a Holiday Inn Express last night!:biggrin1:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

YES! Punnet squares! It was on the tip of my tounge! 

Thank you guys! Im off to study color!!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

ound::whoo::whoo:

Good one Ann.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

just FYI I typed up all the possible combinations for a solid black dog:

aa BB CC DD EmEm KK SS
aa BB CC DD EmEm Kkbr SS
aa BB CC DD EmEmKk SS
aa BB CC DD EmE KK SS
aa BB CC DD EmE Kkbr SS
aa BB CC DD EmE Kk SS
aa BB CC DD Eme KK SS
aa BB CC DD Eme Kkbr SS
aa BB CC DD Eme Kk SS
aa BB CC Dd EmEm KK SS
aa BB CC Dd EmEm Kkbr SS
aa BB CC Dd EmEm Kk SS
aa BB CC Dd EmE KK SS
aa BB CC Dd EmE Kkbr SS
aa BB CC Dd EmE Kk SS
aa BB CC Dd Eme KK SS
aa BB CC Dd Eme Kkbr SS
aa BB CC Dd Eme Kk SS
aa Bb CC DD EmEm KK SS
aa Bb CC DD EmEm Kkbr SS
aa Bb CC DD EmEm Kk SS
aa Bb CC DD EmE KK SS
aa Bb CC DD EmE Kkbr SS
aa Bb CC DD EmE Kk SS
aaBb CC DD Eme KK SS
aa Bb CC DD Eme Kkbr SS
aa Bb CC DD Eme KkSS
aa Bb CC Dd EmEm KK SS
aa Bb CC Dd EmEm Kkbr SS
aa Bb CC Dd EmEm Kk SS
aa Bb CC Dd EmE KK SS
aa Bb CC Dd EmE Kkbr SS
aa Bb CC Dd EmE Kk SS
aa Bb CC Dd Eme KK SS
aa Bb CC Dd Eme Kkbr SS
aa Bb CC Dd Eme Kk SS


There are just about that many for EVERY color and EVERY color combination.....Ive got my work cut out for me!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

I left out graying and silvering genes


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

ok, I dont know that that is right.....Im not sure where red comes in.....off to learn...


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What exactly are you working on/for? Are you wanting a solid black hav?

Where are the new pictures of your cute LITTLE girl?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, where are those pictures????


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

hehe, Ill post some in a minute 

Its just kind of for personal learning. Im trying to learn as much as possible about Havanese, and with color being as....expansive...as it is, I figured I would start work on that 

It will also be helpful if I ever decide to venture into chocolates.......you have to deal with dilution, and things like that, so I want to get a grasp on things...


----------

